# Dwarf Bunnies and Hamsters



## Imperfection (Oct 3, 2012)

â™¥ *Hi Ladies!* â™¥

Recently I've talked to my boyfriend about getting a dwarf bunny. He agreed to it, but also suggested that we could get a hamster instead. I don't really know much about either of them, even though I've searched the internet. They are both so damn adorable though! So I thought I'd ask you who have/have had rabbits or hamsters.

Please answer following questions, and add any pro and cons you might have about either of them:
- Is it easy to get the bunny/hamster tame? And after being so, does it still tend to bite a lot?
- How much does it cost generally to have a hamster/bunny?
- Is it best to have 2 together or can it just be by itself, as long as it gets our attention?
- Do they require a lot of work, such as cutting nails, teeth and so on?
- Do they smell a lot, even if I keep the cage clean?
- How do they act around you? Are they social or just like leave-me-alone-please?

I think that's all of my questions. Please add anything you find important.




 ​


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Imperfection* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> â™¥ *Hi Ladies!* â™¥​
> Recently I've talked to my boyfriend about getting a dwarf bunny. He agreed to it, but also suggested that we could get a hamster instead. I don't really know much about either of them, even though I've searched the internet. They are both so damn adorable though! So I thought I'd ask you who have/have had rabbits or hamsters.
> ...


 Hamsters, any kind, can be mean. If you do get one do NOT get another one because hamsters will kill and eat each other (found that out the hard way). Rabbits on the other hand I know more about since we raise rabbits to show and sell. Are bunnies easy to tame? Yes. Are they friendly? Depends on the breed and temperament. Do they bite a lot? When they're young they can but once they get use to the person they are so friendly and loving.

Cost:


It can get pricey but ALL animals are pricey because they're not toys and you have to factor in the cost of vet bills.
Cages - rabbit habitats can cost as little as $50 and go up to a few hundred. His cage is $65 plus tax.
Food - rabbit food for one bunny is relatively inexpensive. We have several rabbits so I buy 50 lb bags for $20 at the feedstore. A 5 lb bag at a pet store runs between $5 to $12 depending on the brand and where you buy it.
Food dish - get one that attaches to the cage costs as little as $2.50 up to $7 depending on the type and where you get it. (Cheaper at feed stores specializing in livestock.)
Water - the water bottle is is about $5 to $7.
Treats - relatively inexpensive if you give them fresh treats from time to time such as bananas (peel and all), apples, cranberries and carrots. Hay can get pricey as well at pet stores.

Is it best to have one or two?

Hamsters ONLY ONE! Unless you have two different cages for the hamsters they often will kill each other. Rabbits, one will live happily with itself, only get two if you get them spayed or neutered unless you want baby rabbits or lots of fighting which can result in death.

Do they require a lot of work?

Depends on the breed. Long fur hamsters or bunnies do require more work in maintaining their coats to keep it free from mats. I've never cut my rabbits nails (unless they're being shown) because I give them wood to scratch their nails much like I give my cats wood to do so. I've never brushed their teeth, rabbit bites are deep and painful.

Do they smell?

Only if you don't clean their cages. Oh if you get a bunny, I recommend getting - for bedding - newspaper based bedding since it doesn't hold the smell. If you get a proper rabbit cage then you won't need to use a lot of bedding, newspapers in the bottom tray will be fine. I don't recommend anything like this because it means more work to keep it clean. The animal sleeps on the same bedding. Granted rabbits pee and poop in one area (which is why it's so easy to litter box train them) but still it gets messy.



​  ​ I like cages such as this one because the poop and pee doesn't get into the cage.



​ 
I use a litter box in the cage such as this one. It attaches to one corner of the cage and come apart for cleaning.



​ Some rabbits are social, some are not depends on how much you socialize with them.


----------



## Imperfection (Oct 3, 2012)

What a detailed reply with pictures and everything, thank you zadidoll, what a help!
Wow, I had no idea hamsters tend to kill eachother, they look so cute and harmless s:

Right now I think 1 rabbit would be best for me and my boyfriend. I'll definietly keep all of your advices in the back of my head, they're really good.

The rabbit I'm thinking about getting is one of those below, haven't thought about color yet though:
 ​ 

​  ​  ​ 

​


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

Just so you know those are babies and those will get bigger. Do you have an idea on the breed you want? If it's possible attend a rabbit show if there are any in your area. You'll be able to see the various breeds there and see exactly what the adults look like. Don't be fooled by cute pictures of babies.

I would also suggest getting a buck instead of a doe since bucks tend to be more friendly than females and get him neutered for his health, to reduce spraying and to make him less... well let's just "TOO friendly" with objects if you catch my meaning. lol

Oh! And the nice thing about bunnies is you CAN leash train them and take them on "walks" in your yard.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 3, 2012)

Here are the important answers to questions you forgot to ask:

Hamsters live about a year and a half maybe 2 tops. They bite and they are nocturnal which means that squeeky hamster wheel will be going at night while you guys are asleep and they sleep during the day.  Their cages need to be cleaned almost daily or they stink.

Rabbits, depending on the kind can live considerably longer-between 5 to 10 years depending on what breed of dwarf rabbit and how well you look after it. Its a long term commitment to a living creature.  That creature may outlast your relationship. If you can't commit, then get a gold fish, even they will last a year or more but less emotional attachment.


----------



## Imperfection (Oct 4, 2012)

*Zadidoll:* Yeah I know they're babies, I've seen the adults as well, but I really don't want a rabbit that gets too big s: I think I want a Hermelin or a a Holland Lop rabbit - not sure if that's what they're called in English as well, but I believe they don't get as big as a usual rabbit am I right? Do you know any other breeds that doesn't get so big? 
Hahaha, I see, so I should probably get a male and get him neutered xD


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2012)

Holland Lops are so cute, they are roughly the same size as my Mini-Rex rabbits and weigh about 4 pounds when fully grown. My youngest daughter wants one but with the ones we have it's not going to happen any time soon. I see from your profile that you're in Denmark but maybe the American Rabbit Breeder Association website might be of some use to you.

In the US we have Netherland Dwarf which weigh about half that of the Holland Lop. They are so cute because they're practically pocket bunnies.

Divadoll is right about it being a long term commitment. Depending on the breed some rabbits actually can live longer than 10 years. I can't tell you how long each breed tends to live so what ever breed you do decide on I would suggest doing more research on if there are any health problems with the breed. What ever breed you do choose to get and when it comes time to getting a bunny get one from a reputable breeder and not a pet store because you never know where pet store rabbits come from.

Personally I would choose a rabbit over a hamster only because rabbits remind me of cats and I love cats.


----------



## Imperfection (Oct 4, 2012)

Awh, the Netherland Dwarf rabbit really is adorable!
Yes I agree, I would never get one if I wouldn't treat it the best I could. We already have two cats who must be some of the kindest, happiest and most spoiled cats in the world, haha. They mean everything to both of us, so I'm sure a rabbit will be just as happy here


----------

